# STEPUP / DOWN rings



## Chris_prophotographic (Jan 22, 2013)

http://fotodioxpro.com/index.php/fotodiox-7-step-up-ring-set-49-52mm-52-55mm-55-58mm-58-62mm-62-67mm-67-72mm-72-77mm-step-up-rings.html


Just wondering on above rings and or alternatives or Problems that occur (the filter plane(after using the ring) is not 100% paralleled with the Sensor etc...

is there better version of these type of things

any shared experience or advice is always helpfell


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 22, 2013)

They're fine for what they are, IMO. But, I'd pick the size(s) that I need to go in one step, rather than mulitple steps - i.e., to use my 77mm CPL on a 100L (67mm threads), I use a 67→77mm ring, as opposed to the two rings (67→72 + 72→77) you'd need with the set you linked. Getting the filter as close to the front element as possible is preferable. 

Two 'problems' with step-up rings to be aware of - 1) they often (but not always) preclude the use of a lens hood, and 2) just like stacking filters, they can become stuck together. I use B+W adapter rings - they're brass instead of aluminum, which makes them less likely to bind up, but I still carry a set of filter wrenches (if you use filters, that's a $5 accessory worth keeping in every camera bag!).


----------



## Chris_prophotographic (Jan 22, 2013)

Stellar advice, yeah i see they want you in that setup to use a few to get the 77 down to 67 ie 70-200 filter on the 100 2.8 IS

what is a link to the ones you use B+W?


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 22, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I still carry a set of filter wrenches (if you use filters, that's a $5 accessory worth keeping in every camera bag!).



Filter wrenches.... never knew they existed and I've needed them for about 35 years now.....

Always learning something on this forum.


----------



## wcksmith (Jan 22, 2013)

I've used the step rings for years with no issues. I buy 82mm filters to use on my lenses that require them, and have a step ring for each lens that requires 77mm filters. I've never had any issues with image quality at all in doing this.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 22, 2013)

Here's the B+W 67→77mm Step-up Ring that I use (I also have the 72→77mm ring).

As for filter wrenches, I use the Polaroid ones, ordered from Adorama (link). B&H's, the Adorama-branded ones, and my local shop all have 62-77mm sets (and smaller) - the Polaroid ones are 62-86mm, which I need since I have 82mm filters.


----------

